# Who's at fault here? Cyclist narrowly avoids being taken out



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

There are arguments for both parties. Just interested on peoples opinions


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Cyclist.

But the car driver seemed to speed up when he seen him? Thats not good

Although technically the car shouldn't have been let out


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

You're not gonna like my answer. But, IMHO, you.

You stopped to let that car out, did you see the cyclist coming up on the outside?

Just my opinion of course...


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^Just added the same to my post as you posted your Neilos 

The cyclist overtook in hatched lines.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Cyclist was in the oncoming traffic lane, so he's at fault!

Filtering or not you stay in your lane.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I think that junction should have been a No Right turn.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The cyclist is on part of the road he shouldn't really be, but it is the cars job to safely join the road. 

The red car was being polite, but sometimes in being polite you end up playing a part in other people's accident.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Red car should have looked around before giving way to check for dangers from behind


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

In my opinion both the cyclist and the car pulling out. It is the responsibility of the driver who was pulling out to ensure the route is clear regardless of being flashed or waved out. 

The cyclist also displayed poor forward vision and planning and should have anticipated that with the red car having stopped and the car waiting in the junction that the grey car may have been about to merge.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Cyclist


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Whatever happens it always the cyclists fault :thumb:


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

As above cyclists, was doing something he shouldn't have been doing.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

If the car in front of you stops, everybody stops including cyclists. _Even_ if the reason isn't apparent. If you decide to overtake the stationary vehicle it's your ass
Daz


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

zippo said:


> If the car in front of you stops, everybody stops including cyclists. _Even_ if the reason isn't apparent. If you decide to overtake the stationary vehicle it's your ass
> Daz


Very true that!

Just because your bike can fit in places cars don't doesn't mean it should.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Cyclist for overtaking at a junction, especially one with traffic on it. Not even a question.

https://www.gov.uk/using-the-road-159-to-203/overtaking-162-to-169


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The cyclist is being a knob 

As per

So he's at fault


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Franzpan said:


> Very true that!
> 
> Just because your bike can fit in places cars don't doesn't mean it should.


I'll help motorcyclist filter if I can, but cyclists are a danger. A few months ago I'm in a line of stationary traffic at a red set of lights .Mr cyclist rides straight to the front of the queue .Lights turn to green he sets off then gets clipped by the car turning left, who was indicating his intention .So the cyclist knew the score before he set off but tried to beat the car .The highway code advises that cyclists wait at least to the third car to allow themselves to be seen and judge the flow of traffic. The cyclist had all the gear just as the fella in the you tube video .He also had no idea. Cyclist scare the crap out of me while I'm driving but what really annoys me is a lot of cyclist drive cars so they should know better
Daz


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Cyclist fault these why is he on the right


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Cyclist , He escaped natural selection that time


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Cyclist, they seem to think the Highway code doesn't apply to them !!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Initially I would say the cyclist was at fault 'overtaking' but then the car that is let out from the left continues to drive on once the cyclist is within in his line of view.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Initially I would say the cyclist was at fault 'overtaking' but then the car that is let out from the left continues to drive on once the cyclist is within in his line of view.


So what? Cyclist is overtaking at a junction without paying any attention, gets exactly what they deserve.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> So what? Cyclist is overtaking at a junction without paying any attention, gets exactly what they deserve.


So are you a psychotic driver that would continue to mow him down?

Yes, cyclist was at fault BUT so was the driver that was let out of the junction, his only error was continue to drive at him once he'd seen him.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> So are you a psychotic driver that would continue to mow him down?
> 
> Yes, cyclist was at fault BUT so was the driver that was let out of the junction, his only error was continue to drive at him once he'd seen him.


Nope, I'd just consider if he cycled into me whilst I was stationary and turning right it would be his lookout.

Had he seen him?

Also, pot kettle from the person who will not allow drivers to merge onto a road.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The cyclist is acting like a bellend riding past a car on that side without thinking ahead. I ride on the road from time to time myself (mostly offroad though) and it never ceases to amaze me how some cyclists behave. I always behave as if I'm in a car, stopping at lights and not skipping through traffic etc. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cyclist is at fault for me, shouldn't be in the middle of the road heading into incoming traffics lane. I for one wouldn't expect to see a cyclist in my right mirror nor would I expect him to be there if I was pulling out of the junction. Driver of the people carrier should have stopped pulling out though once he saw the cyclist.Not his fault but still in the wrong.

Sutty


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

He's overtaking on the hatched area, it's there for a reason.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> The cyclist is acting like a bellend riding past a car on that side without thinking ahead. I ride on the road from time to time myself (mostly offroad though) and it never ceases to amaze me how some cyclists behave. I always behave as if I'm in a car, stopping at lights and not skipping through traffic etc. It's just not worth the risk.


It only takes one poor cyclist to give others a bad image, unfortunately you see a lot of idiotic cyclists in Cambridge just by the fact there are so many, yet so many are considerate and aware also.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Agreed it's there for a reason and I'm by no means condoning what the cyclist did but it isn't technically against the law to overtake on hatched markings like those in the video. Though of course it does state if necessary and safe to do so which in this case it obviously wasn't.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Definitely the cyclist, he was entering a junction box for right turning traffic only.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

IamDave said:


> Though of course it does state if necessary and safe to do so which in this case it obviously wasn't.


So what he did was illegal then :thumb:


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Rundie said:


> So what he did was illegal then :thumb:


Well when you put it like that....yes lol


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I hate drivers who stop to direct traffic when on the main carriage way. He may think he is being polite but it is holding up the main flow of traffic.

The stopping car is inviting another driver into a place they cannot go or control so what was the point of stopping. Had that car pulling out wanted to left that would of been okay but it would of still annoyed me.

Having said that the cyclist should of been prepared to stop but wasn't.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Both .

Extremely poor observation from the driver but the cyclist had "created his own lane" as they say, not to mention he could have stopped as I imagine it could have been evident that the driver hadn't seen him so wouldn't stop.

Easy to speculate from my armchair anyway, but neither party can walk away from that with their head held high.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I personally wouldn't have stopped to let the car out, particularly as there was oncoming traffic, but equally the cyclist shouldn't have done what he did. 
Then there's the undertaking cyclist at the end of the clip too


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Cyclist was careless to do what he did in that situation but if I was the car driver I would like to think I would see him and would have stopped in time to avoid that near a miss.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Cyclist at fault.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

As a cyclist my self, it was definitely the cyclists fault. He didn't read the road and assess what was ahead. If there is a car stopped in the road then there is obviously a reason, so he should of slowed down and proceeded with caution. Sounds all a bit official but, it's just common sense which unfortunately is uncommon these days.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

As the car was positioned like that even before the cyclist came on scene the guy on the bike got himself involved in a situation he could have avoided. Although technically the car shouldn't have proceeded until his path was clear. But I don't think anybody would have done anything differently. Did the car driver see the cyclist at any point whatsoever?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe there are faults on both parties but the majority of the blame sits with the cyclist in my eyes. Not least he put himself in to an area you wouldn't necessarily expect to encounter a cyclist. 

This type of collision is very common in powered two wheelers but less so in cyclists because of the above reasoning


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Rundie said:


> He's overtaking on the hatched area, it's there for a reason.


unfortunately, when you word it like that its technically wrong

*Rule 130

Areas of white diagonal stripes or chevrons painted on the road. These are to separate traffic lanes or to protect traffic turning right.

If the area is bordered by a broken white line, you should not enter the area unless it is necessary and you can see that it is safe to do so.
If the area is marked with chevrons and bordered by solid white lines you MUST NOT enter it except in an emergency.*

i can see what you mean though


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Teddy said:


> As the car was positioned like that even before the cyclist came on scene the guy on the bike got himself involved in a situation he could have avoided. Although technically the car shouldn't have proceeded until his path was clear. But I don't think anybody would have done anything differently. Did the car driver see the cyclist at any point whatsoever?


I don't believe that the car ever saw the cyclist, It just drove off into the distance with the cyclist calling them every name under the sun


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I could show this video to a guy at work whose a keen cyclist and I bet he would defend the cyclist even though he also drives a car and a motorbike.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

They are both wrong... the car should not have been in the keep clear, should not have pulled into the other lane either with traffic (bike coming).
The bike should not have overtaken the car on hatched lane.

Not even sure why the car stopped to let him out, his own lane was moving it was not as if the traffic was stationary and you can clearly see there is traffic coming the other way so he couldn't pull into the other lane anyway.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gotta say the cyclist on this occasion is at fault in my opinion.

It's the equivalent of slowing to let a car out of a junction and the car behind pulling round to overtake. It just happens a cyclist is a lot more vulnerable and perhaps shouldn't sit on the other side of the road! 

One thing I would say is that if I was the driver pulling out I may have stopped and let the cyclist round even if he was a d!ck.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Just as bad as this idiot

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cyclist-who-jumps-red-light-5752405


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Just as bad as this idiot
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cyclist-who-jumps-red-light-5752405


The guy deserved that.

Cyclists seem to thing the rules just do not apply to them.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> The guy deserved that.
> 
> Cyclists seem to thing the rules just do not apply to them.


Insure, tax and licence them, maybe then they'll respect the laws of the road.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Just as bad as this idiot
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cyclist-who-jumps-red-light-5752405


Lol made me chuckle, cyclists are the bane of my drive home. Sometimes few miles of tailbacks for one cyclist 😡


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rundie said:


> Insure, tax and licence them, maybe then they'll respect the laws of the road.


If their lives aren't incentive enough, I don't know how the price of their insurance going up could motivate them to wait at red lights.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

would love to know what the cyclist was thinking, o look the car infront has stopped i wont i'll continue despite not being able to see why and whats coming


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

stuartr said:


> They are both wrong... the car should not have been in the keep clear, should not have pulled into the other lane either with traffic (bike coming).
> 
> The bike should not have overtaken the car on hatched lane.
> 
> Not even sure why the car stopped to let him out, his own lane was moving it was not as if the traffic was stationary and you can clearly see there is traffic coming the other way so he couldn't pull into the other lane anyway.


The purpose of keep clear markings are to stop queuing traffic from blocking the side road junction. So to allow both cars to turn into or out of the side road hence why the keep clear marking extends to cover the entry and exit point of the side road.

Similarly a lot of motorist do not understand yellow box markings correctly, in that you can wait in a yellow box to turn right if you exit is clear and you're being held up by opposing traffic. Again this is the reason these markings are provided to stop queuing traffic grid locking the network.

In theory they shouldn't be needed at all as drivers should be aware that they shouldn't block junctions.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Rundie said:


> Insure, tax and licence them, maybe then they'll respect the laws of the road.


If you tax cyclists you'd also have to tax all road cars, so no more free tax for hybrids or low emissions vehicles. It's not road tax, it's Vehicle Excise Duty. I would like to see some sort of road training system for cyclists though, anyone can get on a bike without learning a single thing about the rules of the road.


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Cyclist's don't stop at red traffic lights, so why on earth should they not think it reasonable to undertake this manoeuvre.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

cyclist this time - he seems to slow down looking at the car as if to say are you going or are you staying but keeps going even though the car is moving.

the car driver isn't really looking at him as he is looking for a break in the traffic but that has no bearing on the guy on the bike - he shouldnt have been there.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cyclist...


----------

